
The Apple Haters' 7 Stages of Grief - jjude
http://farley.tumblr.com/post/35132645118/the-apple-haters-7-stages-of-grief
======
Metatron
This started off okay, well I'll never predict an Apple product to fail,
that'd be dumb based on points 2 and 3. But then after 4 it went way off the
mark.

I would never purchase a sub-standard, expensive product for a friend or
myself. Don't get me wrong, Apple products are good, great even in some
regards. But they aren't the best and they are far from good value relative to
competitors.

So at 4 I'd instead say: Compare current market leaders Nexus 4, Samsung S3,
HTC One X+, iPhone 5, checking all those juicy specs like a good analytic
nerd. Take into account aesthetics, OS preference, budget. Then make a
decision. And by then I'd probably still hate Apple for their easy market
dominance, but I'd be happy because I'd have a better device.

~~~
thedrbrian
Isn't the iPhone 5 leading most if not all of the popular benchmarks? Hell
it's even got LTE which apparently isn't a big thing any more.

Apart from screen size that list of android phones are inferior to the iPhone
and aren't we all told that its not how big it is but what you do with it?

~~~
FireBeyond
Not really, Nokia's Lumia 920 does better on most:

* Higher PPI and raw resolution * Better camera * NFC

Benchmarks, the Nokia wins with SunSpider...

Even versus the Galaxy S3, when benchmarked with ICS (though the phone was
manufactured after ICS and specifically described as being optimized for
Jellybean), the results were a very mixed bag
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4558580>):

iPhone 5 won in Browsermark, lost in GUImark, and Sunspider.

(That whole article was a little frustrating - many problems with the
benchmarking, and the conclusion)

Disclosure: I've had an iPhone 4, 4S, iPad 3, which I recently (this weekend)
moved away from to the Lumia 920.

